# Ghost oder conway - Entscheidungshilfe



## Treppler (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich wende mich in meiner "Not" an die erfahrenen Damen hier:

wir, also die Frau und ich, stehen kurz vor der Entscheidung für sie ein 

2009er Ghost miss amr 5700

exakt wie hier:
http://bikemarket.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3554

oder ein 

2010er conway q-AM 800

wie genau das hier:
http://www.2rad-tuning.de/bikeshop/...ay-Q-Serie-All-Mountain--Q-AM800--Mod-10.html

zu kaufen. Sollen beide je 1.560 kosten. Das Ghost hat einen Damen-Rahmen, das conway nicht aber die etwas bessere Ausstattung (?)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Neuling68 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
nanu, hat dir noch keine Dame geantwortet? Tsts

Also die Entscheidung hängt meiner Meinung nach von der Größe deiner Freundin hab.
Das Conway gibt es anscheinend in der kleinsten Größe von 44 cm. Ich habe beispielsweise ein Ghost in Größe 44 und ich bin 1.70 groß!

VG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treppler (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Alex,

die Entscheidung ist mittlerweile gefallen und das Weihnachtsgeschenk, ein Ghost AMR miss 5900, steht bereits im Wohnzimmer. Es passt wunderbar, es gefällt und die Frau freut sich auf den ersten trial.


----------

